# Slow xrdp since 13.1



## pestslent1 (Jun 29, 2022)

Ive updated to 13.1-RELEASE from 13.0-p4-RELEASE, all went well.
I use "xrdp 0.9.19,1" from the ports tree. When I log into the freebsd box from my windows PC, it has been very sluggish since the upgrade to 13.1.
It works but, even typing this is difficult because it is so laggy. Any suggestions, is anyone else experience this?

Thanks


----------



## Geezer (Jun 29, 2022)

I don't see why the upgrade would affect this one port.

I am using net/freerdp and it works just as well on all the recent versions of Freebsd.

Are you sure that your lag is neither Freebsd or the port, but your network?


----------



## pestslent1 (Jun 29, 2022)

It's not the network, I log into my other freebsd 12.3 with xrdp and that works good. I have multiple Vm's also that I remote into with RDP, the only thing slow is the 13.1 box. I will take a look at net/freerdp, I am just old and prefer to use what I have used for years.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 29, 2022)

Ehm, net/freerdp is a _client_, net/xrdp is a _service_.


----------



## derekschrock (Jul 2, 2022)

Just to be clear you're only talking about your xrdp RDP connection being slow?  And that's using Windows (using the non-MS store) client?

ssh/sftp is fine or any other services are also ok?


----------



## pestslent1 (Jul 3, 2022)

derekschrock said:


> Just to be clear you're only talking about your xrdp RDP connection being slow?  And that's using Windows (using the non-MS store) client?
> 
> ssh/sftp is fine or any other services are also ok?


My xrdp (xorg) is very laggy and I use the built in RDP on 2012r2 server. I use the "putty" client  to ssh in and that is fine. Transferring files is good also.


----------



## derekschrock (Jul 4, 2022)

Is this all on a local LAN?
What window manager are you running in the xrdp xorgxrdp session?  
Can you provide the output of:

`pkg info -f xorgxrdp
pkg info -f xrdp`

As the user you're RDPing with:

`fgrep RFX ~/.xorgxrdp.*.log*`


----------



## derekschrock (Jul 4, 2022)

FYI, after upgrading to 13.1 xrdp/xorgxrdp with the MS macOS client and Windows 11 builtin MS client everything appears fine.

I'm using xrdp, xorgxrdp (with DRI enabled), and openbox.  Firefox and xterm work without issue.  Also, disabled DRI via the xorg.conf and with llvmpipe everything was fine too.


----------



## pestslent1 (Jul 4, 2022)

Local lan.
Session Xorg

The rest you asked for follows (I hope this is the correct way to post this)

```
root@vmbsd:/usr/home/pete # pkg info -f xorgxrdp
xorgxrdp-0.2.18_1
Name           : xorgxrdp
Version        : 0.2.18_1
Installed on   : Sat Jun  4 05:57:58 2022 EDT
Origin         : x11-drivers/xorgxrdp
Architecture   : FreeBSD:13:amd64
Prefix         : /usr/local
Categories     : x11-drivers
Licenses       : MIT
Maintainer     : [email]meta@FreeBSD.org[/email]
WWW            : [URL]http://www.xrdp.org/[/URL]
Comment        : X.Org driver enabling use through an RDP session with xrdp
Options        :
        DEBUG          : off
        DRI3           : off
Shared Libs provided:
        libxorgxrdp.so
Annotations    :
        FreeBSD_version: 1300139
        repo_type      : binary
        repository     : FreeBSD
Flat size      : 403KiB
Description    :
xorgxrdp is a set of drivers that enables Xorg to use RDP session with xrdp.

WWW: http://www.xrdp.org/
root@vmbsd:/usr/home/pete # pkg info -f xrdp
xrdp-0.9.19,1
Name           : xrdp
Version        : 0.9.19,1
Installed on   : Sat Jun  4 05:58:29 2022 EDT
Origin         : net/xrdp
Architecture   : FreeBSD:13:amd64
Prefix         : /usr/local
Categories     : net
Licenses       : APACHE20
Maintainer     : [email]meta@FreeBSD.org[/email]
WWW            : [URL]http://www.xrdp.org/[/URL]
Comment        : Open source Remote Desktop Protocol (RDP) server
Options        :
        DEBUG          : off
        FDKAAC         : on
        FUSE           : off
        IPV6           : on
        MP3LAME        : off
        OPUS           : on
Shared Libs required:
        libfdk-aac.so.2
        libX11.so.6
        libSM.so.6
        libXrandr.so.2
        libjpeg.so.8
        libpixman-1.so.0
        libopus.so.0
        libICE.so.6
        libXfixes.so.3
Shared Libs provided:
        libxrdp.so.0
        libscp.so.0
        libvnc.so
        libpainter.so.0
        librfxencode.so.0
        libcommon.so.0
        libxup.so
        libxrdpapi.so.0
        libmc.so
Annotations    :
        FreeBSD_version: 1300139
        cpe            : cpe:2.3:a:neutrinolabs:xrdp:0.9.19:::::freebsd13:x64
        repo_type      : binary
        repository     : FreeBSD
Flat size      : 2.90MiB
Description    :
Based on the work of rdesktop, xrdp uses the remote desktop protocol to
present a GUI to the user.

The goal of this project is to provide a fully functional Linux terminal
server, capable of accepting connections from rdesktop and Microsoft's own
terminal server / remote desktop clients.

Unlike Windows NT/2000/2003 server, xrdp will not display a Windows desktop
but an X window desktop to the user.

Xrdp uses Xvnc or X11rdp to manage the X session.

WWW: http://www.xrdp.org/

root@vmbsd:/ # fgrep RFX ~/.xorgxrdp.*.log*
fgrep: No match.
```


----------



## derekschrock (Jul 4, 2022)

And the window manager?


----------



## pestslent1 (Jul 5, 2022)

Plasma5 KWin Window manager


----------



## derekschrock (Jul 6, 2022)

Creating a 4C/8G 13.1 VM with kwin plasma5 installed everything just works.  Even with the compositor enabled kwin plasma5 didn't have any issues.

You might want to try disabling the compositor (alt-shift-f12, or thru system settings, search for compositor - need to restart kwin) to see if that helps. Otherwise does using a different window manager result in any differing performance?  Something simple like openbox or fvwm?

By the hostname, this is a VM? If so maybe check to see if there's any type of virtual networking that's wrong (e1000 vs virtio/paravirt).


----------



## pestslent1 (Jul 7, 2022)

Thank You for all your help and time.
It is a actual physical box, it hosts 3 VM's for me. The Vm's do not seem to have any lag at all.
I will give using a different window manager once I can take the VM's offline for a few.
I will try disabling the compositor, if no luck I will try force reinstalling all the pkg's (I did this after upgrade already but, maybe something did not work correctly).
I apologize for slow reply, things have been a bit crazy this last 2 weeks.


----------



## derekschrock (Jul 8, 2022)

Don't worry about it.  However, fyi, other than some special cases (such as kmods packages) you shouldn't have to reinstall any packages between point releases (13.0 to 13.1).


----------

